# Baby Rabbits, ... how much should I feed?



## Sunflower08

Hi:
I got two 8-weeks old Baby Rabbit, ... one is 'Dwarf' and other is 'regular' one. 

Both are always eating or drinking water. Today, after two days watching 'good appetite' rabbits, I finally took out food, leaving only a bowl of water. 

However, someone told me that Rabbits, both adult or Baby are enjoy to eat, ... practically all day long to devour grasses or any vegetation if leaving them in the wild. 

Wonder how often should I feel those 'cute' baby rabbits, because I hate them grow up to be 'obese' rabbits.

Also, any good tips as to raising Rabbits properly would be greatly appreciated. I'm completely new to the Baby-Rabbits.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## BlackCat

A rabbits diet should consist mainly of fibre, so hay/grass should be plentiful. Rabbits graze so do need food at all times and should never be restricted, this can cause the guts to slow and this is a very serious condition particularly in youngsters. However its best to limit the amount of pellets they eat as this is where the problems with obesity etc come in.

There are generally two different types of rabbit food: the extruded pellet type, and the muesli mix. Of the two, the pellet one is the better one to go for. Muesli mix can encourage selective feeding-this is where the rabbit choose just the nicer (often sugary and unhealthy!) pieces, and leaves the more nutritious ones. The bowl is then topped up so again the nicer bits are consumed leaving more of the better pieces. With pellets you don't have this problem as all pieces look the same. It can be difficult with some bunnies to change over from a muesli mix to pellets as they don't find it as appealing!

With any pellet/mix, feeding too much can lead to obesity and dental/gut problems. An egg cup amount of pellets is enough really for the average adult if hay is unlimited. You can of course still add some fruit/veg to the diet, but mainly fibre should be aimed for.

A really good bunny site is this one: House Rabbit Society


----------



## Sunflower08

Thanks for the quick response. I really appreciate it. 

As to diet for two baby rabbits, they are eating only small pellets which are Granules Vitamine-enrichis leaving Vita-Bits which are colorful, larger and round pellets. Or, what type of Rabbit-food/commercial do you recommend? 

Also, they starts hopping around the cage, then should I purchase bigger cage for their exercise? Or, keep them in current cage that is mid-sized cage. They both seem quite happy being together, then seperation, two cages are unthinkable. What is your opinion on this?

Thanks for the great site you provided.


----------



## Kay73

I used to feed my bunny burgess excell, it is a complete pellet food, which prevents selective feeding, and waste

you can also add pinaapple juice to it when a rabbit is moulting, to help them digest any swallowed fur.

A good book is "the really usefull bunny guide, by carolina james"
its full of really good advice.

I wouls also reccomendputting a litter tray in the corner of the hutch where your bunnys pee, to make cleaning out easier


----------



## BlackCat

I feed Supa Rabbit Excel too, this is a pellet food. Are the rabbits living indoors or out? If you've got a garden it would be worth getting an enclosed run for them to play outdoors safely. Cage size varies on the size of the rabbits but the recommended size for 2 bunnies is around 5ft x 2ft x 2ft-there should be enough room for both to stand fully on their hind legs, stretch out fully and obviously plenty of room left over!

I have my two in a 2 storey hutch. Certainly when they were reaching maturity they preferred to spend a bit of time away from one another when they had an occasional spat. It also gives them an opportunity to have a separate toilet area, but as mentioned by Kay, a litter tray really does help.

Have you had rabbits before? Are both definitely the same sex (the number I've seen recently of supposedly female rabbits that turn out to be male and vice versa!)? Once they reach anywhere between 3-7 months they will be maturing and you may find their behaviour changes towards you and their partner bunny. Neutering is very much recommended for both sexes, certainly when you are trying to bond a pair it can help keep things less fraught between them. It also has health benefits-females in particular have a high rate of uterine and other reproductive cancers.

Good luck with your two!


----------



## Noreenjahangir

I have 2 8 week bunnys. Previous owner fed muesli. Given changeiver bag so adding nuggets bit by bit so can stop
Muesli. But how much of both should i be putting in bowl? Putting food in twice a day alongside hay in rack


----------



## bunnygeek

Tricky with them being babies and yet on a crap food. Do they have hay as well? At that age they can have alfalfa as well as other types of hay. I would give them a good handful of muesli while you slowly change over in the morning and evening, with hay available at all times.


----------



## Noreenjahangir

Yes they have hay at all times. If allowed afalfa wil give that too. Theres two bunnys so half a bowl of muesli when u say handful is that ok


----------



## bunnygeek

Noreenjahangir said:


> Yes they have hay at all times. If allowed afalfa wil give that too. Theres two bunnys so half a bowl of muesli when u say handful is that ok


Yes that should be fine for now. Do you have plans in place to separate before they're old enough to breed?


----------



## Noreenjahangir

In progress as breeder told me female cant get pregnant til 20 weeks so wasnt worried tht is get male neutered before that. so been in panick mode


----------



## bunnygeek

Noreenjahangir said:


> In progress as breeder told me female cant get pregnant til 20 weeks so wasnt worried tht is get male neutered before that. so been in panick mode


She could potentially be fertile as young as 14-16 weeks and when he hits 12-14 weeks and the hormones kick in he will be, um, ambitious towards her which could cause fighting.


----------



## Noreenjahangir

How much nuggets should they be having i knw am egg cup full or 1 tbsp but is that once or twice a day


----------



## bunnygeek

Noreenjahangir said:


> How much nuggets should they be having i knw am egg cup full or 1 tbsp but is that once or twice a day


That measurement is for an adult and it still depends slightly on breed and size of the bun - a giant needs more than a Netherland Dwarf!

For babies I would give them a good fist full of pellets twice a day. If they're leaving some, it's too much. Make sure they have lots of hay too.


----------



## Noreenjahangir

My bunnys now 5 mths. Bought them burgess excel nuggets how much are they supposed to be having now


----------

